# T-shirts neck label. What material?



## driftfx (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi,

I am ordering 1000 T-shirts from Pakistan and I need to provide the material for the neck label (Brand, size, compositions, washing).

What is the best material? Damask, satin, polyester, nylon?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## PismoPam (Jun 16, 2009)

Tagless won't do?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

driftfx said:


> What is the best material? Damask, satin, polyester, nylon?


There is no best. It's really a personal decision. Will depend on the number of colors you want, the look and feel, and the cost.


----------



## driftfx (Sep 25, 2011)

splathead said:


> There is no best. It's really a personal decision. Will depend on the number of colors you want, the look and feel, and the cost.


Given they were giving me the tags free of charge I was trying to get the most value. In terms of colours, it is only one on a black background.

Tagless is fine: I currently de-tag the t-shirts I buy locally and apply my vinyl labels on the neck; however, given the tags are included in the price and I have never had them before, I thought they would have been "pimpy"


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

I think the kind of weave on the label is also important - my understanding is that if you can get an ultrafine weave, it will feel softer and you can capture more detail in the design


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Damask will be the most irritating to some. Though it offers the greatest flexibility in terms of colors and design detail. For one color I would use satin.


----------

